# Spinning hanging light



## smootah (Mar 23, 2014)

I'm more new to the Haunt business than most others here so I have a quick question dealing with a circular motor. The idea is to have a small strobe like hanging over the room, but I would like it to be attached to a circular motion motor so that the hanging strobe light will be gently moving in a circle - creating a cast effect of moving shadows up the walls. Where is the best place to find a simple circular motor that I could use for this effect?


----------



## smootah (Mar 23, 2014)

Strobe light**


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

The motor to rotate it is the easy part, having the desired power going to it is the real challenge. If you want a strobe light like old police cars used to have, you can find them all over the place, they are still used for forklifts, street-sweepers, Zambonies, etc.
If it's truly just the motor to do the rotation, you have a lot of options, depending on how fast you need/want it to rotate, and how much your light source weighs. You can look at the motor setups for a disco ball, a BBQ rotisserie, a power drill, etc.
If you want it slow, then I'd look at the disco ball motor. They are made to suspend some weight, and run for long hours. They're not too costly either.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I second the vote for a disco/mirror ball motor for the application you have in mind. A Google search should find a few sources for you.


----------



## smootah (Mar 23, 2014)

Looking into a disco ball motor it might be a little too slow in order to get a kind of "swaying" effect. I need a bit more speed. any other types? I've heard Wiper motors work well..


----------



## smootah (Mar 23, 2014)

*Toying with motors.*

I'm more new to the Haunt business than most others here so I have a quick question dealing with a circular motor. The idea is to have a small strobe like hanging over the room, but I would like it to be attached to a circular motion motor so that the hanging strobe light will be gently moving in a circle - creating a cast effect of moving shadows up the walls. Where is the best place to find a simple circular motor that I could use for this effect?


----------



## DarkOne (Oct 16, 2012)

If the strobe light is battery operated, then any gear motor with moderate torque should work. Wiper motor would work but you may want to apply less than 12v so it's not too fast.


----------



## bfjou812 (Aug 15, 2008)

I would think that if you looked for a light that has a revolving reflector that might be what you want ,if I'm reading your question correctly.


----------



## jabberwocky (Apr 30, 2008)

A standard reindeer motor should work fine.
Your problem will be the cord off the strobe light.
It's doable with some mods, but a battery operated strobe would be easiest.


----------



## NickWaka7 (Aug 10, 2013)

I agree with DarkOne's post. A wiper motor could work, just tone down the volts to control the speed.


----------



## screaminscott (Oct 13, 2006)

*moving shade*

it might be be easier to build a shade around the strobe , with a section cut out, then rotate the shade.


----------



## HavenHaunt (May 17, 2013)

screaminscott said:


> it might be be easier to build a shade around the strobe , with a section cut out, then rotate the shade.


That's what I was thinking. Something like this beacon light. 
Amazon.com: Rhode Island Novelty 7" Red Police Beacon Light: Toys & [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@41I4xYOVOTL

I'm sure you could combine this somehow with the strobe to get that effect.


----------

